

New Touchscreen Creates Physical Buttons That Appear and Disappear - bhartzer
http://www.tgdaily.com/mobility-features/63829-mobile-tactile-tech-gets-physical

======
ds_scalar
This is a bit old (June 2012). Here is a more recent CES '14 video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iFvq6826mg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iFvq6826mg)

